# TIFF file lighter when returned to LR 5.2 from PS CS6



## ln899 (Oct 28, 2013)

When I save a photo back to LR 5.2 as a TIFF after editing in PS CS6, the photo is noticeably lighter, and needs to be readjusted in LR to regain the appearance it had in PS.  Even if I just open the LR file in Photoshop, then save it back with no editing, or just a crop, it is lighter when it gets back to LR.

 I have the color space in LR's "External Editing" preferences set to ProPhoto RGB.  The color space in PS is set to ProPhoto.  I have ACR 8.2 in both.  

Any suggestions?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bryan Conner (Oct 28, 2013)

The first thing to check is that you are not applying any sort of default adjustments to the new file when it is viewed in Lightroom.  While looking at a tiff that has been effected in Lightroom's Develop module, hold down the alt key to change the "Reset" button to "Set Default...".  Click on this, then in the next window click on "Restore Adobe Default Settings".  If you have inadvertently changed your default settings to a different tone curve, contrast etc setting, this should correct your problem.   If this does not work, I am sure we can nail down the culprit.


----------



## ln899 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the response Bryan but, alas, it's not working.  Any further  suggestions?  Screenshot below.  Photo opened in PS from LR, then saved back to LR with no editing.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 28, 2013)

Just check a couple of things:

1. The sliders in the Basic panel in the Develop module on the Tif file that's just come back from PS. Are they all at the mid-point position? They should be, but if they're not then:

2. Check the Presets tab on your Lightroom Preferences. Is the "Apply Auto Tone adjustments" option checked?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 28, 2013)

ln899 said:


> Thanks for the response Bryan but, alas, it's not working.  Any further  suggestions?  Screenshot below.  Photo opened in PS from LR, then saved back to LR with no editing.


If the image is returned to LR unchanged by PS and unchanged by LR, the Develop adjustment should be in the Neutral position.  Are they?  How about Autotone?   has it been applied to the TIFF file created by LR and returned by PS?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 29, 2013)

Also check that soft proofing in LR is not activated.


----------



## ln899 (Oct 30, 2013)

Jim, Cletus, SB--

Thanks for your replies.  I found that I had "Apply auto tone adjustments" checked in the default develop settings in the Presets Preferences.  I have unchecked it, which seems to have fixed the problem.  Sliders in develop mode are now all at neutral positions for the TIF newly returned to LR.

I'm guessing, then, that it is not generally a good idea to have that setting checked as a default.

Your help is much appreciated!  Lance


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 30, 2013)

ln899 said:


> I'm guessing, then, that it is not generally a good idea to have that setting checked as a default.



OK, glad it was sorted so easily.

As far as this particular question is concerned, it's horses for courses really. Some folks will like it, others won't. I personally don't have it enabled, though I do sometimes try Auto-tone in Develop just to see what starting point it gives me....but that's certainly not on every image, hence I have the option unchecked in my Preferences.

Though thinking about your particular issue, I do think it's not particularly logical to apply auto-tone (if that option is enabled) on a file being returned from an "Edit in Photoshop" round-trip. One would think that all tonal adjustments would be made in Lightroom before handing off to Photoshop for whatever edits that Lightroom can't do, so why then auto-tone the Tiff/PSD on it's way back? Doesn't make sense to me, though I guess Adobe will have their reasons.


----------



## ln899 (Oct 31, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Though thinking about your particular issue, I do think it's not particularly logical to apply auto-tone (if that option is enabled) on a file being returned from an "Edit in Photoshop" round-trip. One would think that all tonal adjustments would be made in Lightroom before handing off to Photoshop for whatever edits that Lightroom can't do, so why then auto-tone the Tiff/PSD on it's way back? Doesn't make sense to me, though I guess Adobe will have their reasons.



Yes, indeed, "not particularly logical" at all.  I now find myself going through and resetting a number of TIFs that were returned to LR from PS.

Thanks, Jim and others.  Lance


----------



## Selwin (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Lance, welcome to the forum! And you've been rewarded on your first run. 

What I would like to know: did you use the "Edit In..." command to get your image into PS CS6 and did your TIFF wind up automatically back in LR? If so, I never knew LR could apply any automated settings on those "homecoming" TIFFs. Using "Edit In..." is, of course, the proper way to edit LR images in PS CS, as designed by Adobe.

Or maybe, did you manually save the file in Photoshop and reimport it manually in LR? In that case I could understand how "apply auto adjustments" were applied to your image. It did a bad job BTW, your PP'd image from Photoshop looks OK.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 1, 2013)

Selwin, it doesn't matter which route was used, auto-tone will be applied if that preferences option is set. I've discussed it with Victoria and we both feel this is illogical, at least as far as "Edit in...." is concerned, so I've put in a bug report. Hopefully Adobe will agree and will fix it.


----------



## Selwin (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Jim, from my post you could have read disbelief, meaning I agree that this is totally illogical. Please keep us posted what Adobe's response will be. I appreciate you doing this  .


----------



## ln899 (Nov 1, 2013)

Selwin said:


> What I would like to know: did you use the "Edit In..." command to get your image into PS CS6 and did your TIFF wind up automatically back in LR? If so, I never knew LR could apply any automated settings on those "homecoming" TIFFs. Using "Edit In..." is, of course, the proper way to edit LR images in PS CS, as designed by Adobe.



Thanks for the welcome, Selwin. Yes, I have been using the standard "edit in" process, which is particularly why I was confused by the distressing results.  Cheers! Lance


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 1, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Selwin, it doesn't matter which route was used, auto-tone will be applied if that preferences option is set. I've discussed it with Victoria and we both feel this is illogical, at least as far as "Edit in...." is concerned, so I've put in a bug report. Hopefully Adobe will agree and will fix it.



Jim could you post the link to your bug report so that I can add my support. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry Denis, I'm not able to do that....it was entered via a non-public route.


----------



## DaveS (Nov 1, 2013)

It's a shame you can't set up the default imports to be file type specific (like you can with camera serial numbers or ISO values), then only the original raw files would get the auto preset application, not the files that came back from other sources that have already been processed in lightroom.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 1, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Sorry Denis, I'm not able to do that....it was entered via a non-public route.



OK I guess this will get into the express line.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Nov 1, 2013)

If you hit auto tone when editing a raw file and then set as the defaults for that camera will that help ?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 1, 2013)

sizzlingbadger said:


> If you hit auto tone when editing a raw file and then set as the defaults for that camera will that help ?



I guess this is worth a try. 

(I have not tested since I have no interest in the "Auto Tone" function as a preference, preset or default option and only use it for selected photos.)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2013)

sizzlingbadger said:


> If you hit auto tone when editing a raw file and then set as the defaults for that camera will that help ?



Nice idea, Nik....but I don't think it will work. When you use auto-tone in the Basic panel (or use the Auto-Tone general preset), then try to update the defaults for that camera, what appears to happen is that the defaults are set to *whatever slider position the basic panel sliders ended at when doing the auto-tone*.  In other words, every imported image would result in the basic panel tone sliders having the identical adjustments, which is not the same as them individually being auto-toned.

If auto-tone really is required/desired during import, maybe a better approach would be to uncheck the auto-tone option in preferences, then create an import preset that includes adding the Auto-Tone preset in the "Apply During Import" panel.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Nov 2, 2013)

I thought that might be the case, but hadn't tested it. Maybe a preset is the way to go as that does have the option of saving auto tone as a process rather then just the slider settings.


----------

